# Looking for Shooting Ideas In/Around Louisville, KY



## Chris Stegner (Apr 14, 2010)

*                 I'm going to  "Thunder Over Louisville" this weekend. Due to the schedule I'll have  all day Friday open, so I'm looking for some interesting photo  opportunities if anyone has any suggestions. I'll be shooting the event  Saturday, but looking for Friday. Abandoned buildings? Old barns/ country scenes? Old signs on buildings? 
*


----------

